# India's own 'G-Wagon', the Trax Gurkha.



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bajaj Tempo, now Force Motors, signed a deal with Daimler Benz to manufacture the OM616 Mercedes engine under licence in India for fitting on its line of vehicles. This Mercedes engine gave the company a technological edge over other Indian manufacturers led to the success of several Bajaj Tempo models.

The Mercedes OM 616 or its variants still power the light commercial vehicles of Bajaj Tempo, including the tempo traveller, the new Excel series of trucks and the Trax range of multi-utility vehicles. Bajaj Tempo is also at present assembling other Mercedes engines and supplying it to Mercedes Benz India Ltd.

The Bajaj Tempo OM616 engine is configured for different power outputs depending on the intended usage, from a 65BHP version, to the 91BHP Turbo charged version used in the Trax Gurkha (Which is loosely based on the Mercedes-Benz G-Class design)

Specs of the OM616 used in the Trax SUV: Model OM - 616(D-98)* Type 4 Cylinder, 4 Stroke, IDI Bore/Stroke (mm.) 90.9 X 92.4 Displacement (cc.) 2399Compression Ratio 21:1 Max.Output 43.5kW(ISO) at 4000 RPM Max. Torque 130 Nm @ 1800-2000 RPM Air filter Oil Bath Type Oil filter Bye pass flow type paper filter Fuel filter Dual filter Oil sump capacity (Lts) 6.5

source - wikipedia

pics copyright *old model*

Force Motors Tempo Trax *'Gurkha'*












There are other variants which i shall showcase in this thread.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

a slightly modified version...


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

copyright *Samurai*






well, it hasn't evolved into a plush rich boy's toy like the G-Wagon has, 'cause it is still used for off-roading, armed forces and other rugged pursuits...and, at USD 12,500 equivalent in Indian Rupees, it is a steal....


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

the 4-door version, named the *Judo*

copyright *SPGM*


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Judo*

copyright *SPGM*


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Judo*

copyright *SPGM*




...more to follow


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

So which one is stock?


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

gladisimo said:


> So which one is stock?


Every one of 'em is stock, except the car in post #3. The 4-door version is named the Judo.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Contrast the Trax Judo with it's German sibling , the G-Wagon....


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

the most popular version in India is the pickup , with a removable hardtop...


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

one of the Indian Army specific versions of the Trax series...used by NATO forces too...


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

interesting concepts from the 2004 New Delhi Auto Show...


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

This is one awesome truck. A true tribute to the original G wagen. Anyone wants to see how good this truck actually is should do it on you tube, type in Tempo Trax in the search and watch the VID. This makes me want to return to India just so I could own one.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

VikramRao said:


> This is one awesome truck. A true tribute to the original G wagen. Anyone wants to see how good this truck actually is should do it on you tube, type in Tempo Trax in the search and watch the VID. This makes me want to return to India just so I could own one.


I found a nice video on google...Here's the link..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3734004363281948019


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

The front reminds me very much of the old Mitsubishi Pajero (yes, I know what that`s in Spanish...) model. The models in the first post (are they older or newer) look very much like the Mercedes G-class.


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

horrible AWFUL


----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

its the same one.





monkey1 said:


> I found a nice video on google...Here's the link..
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3734004363281948019


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

a couple more pics of the car...i like it, though it could do with an upscale makeover , like the G-Wagon...spiff it up a bit...


----------

